# Bosch Icon wiper blades



## syd53 (Oct 23, 2000)

Just installed a pair (421A's) on my 05 NB. They seem to work really well, went on in seconds, and look really nice. AutoZone has a buy one get one free rebate special on them now. At that price they are cheaper than putting new inserts in the old blades, which is a pain.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (syd53)*

Our fleet (all four cars







) has Bosch Icons exclusively, even on the rear wipers. There are other brands like them, but none better. At a buy-one-get-one deal, drivers should be jumping all over them...


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (Boogety Boogety)*

i use icons exclusively. its all i will recommend. on the beetle it does bother me that the blades dont quite contour to the windshield across their entire length. leaving some unswept glass on the furthest points. still better than anything else by far.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (pueblorrado v3.0)*

The Icons come in two styles, xx*A* and xx*B*. Be sure to get the xxBs for the passenger side, they have a better, more-aggressive curvature and fit closer to the glass on the far edge. The xxAs are a flatter-type.








On our BMW, they miss the last ½" even with the Bs. But on our NBC, they only miss like ¼" or less. The tip is definitely off the glass, though, for you perfectionists out there, and you know who you are...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (Boogety Boogety)*

Odd, I buy two 21" Passat *driver's side* Icons, fits perfectly and nothing gets missed. BTW, the blades have recently been re-designed with longer ends, Hope they hold up better, I kept losing the short fat tips they used to come with.


_Modified by Billsbug at 2:20 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (Billsbug)*

Old design with stubby ends:








New design with longer ends:


----------



## Kaffy (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (syd53)*

Hi,
What is the difference between the 421A and 421B? Is one for left and the other for right?
I don't have a clue and the guy in the auto supply store didn't know either
Thanks


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Bosch Icon wiper blades (Kaffy)*

couple posts up...
_The Icons come in two styles, xxA and xxB. Be sure to get the xxBs for the passenger side, they have a better, more-aggressive curvature and fit closer to the glass on the far edge. The xxAs are a flatter-type._


----------

